# Kiss The 'Vette As We Now Know It BYE BYE!



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The next generation Corvette, coming soon, will have a high reving small displacement European sports car type engine similar to Jaguar, Porsche and Lamborghini. Other changes are in the works including no more monster V8's.

I haven't been happy since they fuel injected the SOB's. That to me was like sticking fuel injection into a Harley.

Another American icon bites the dust soon.](*,)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The next generation Corvette, coming soon, will have a high reving small displacement European sports car type engine similar to Jaguar, Porsche and Lamborghini. Other changes are in the works including no more monster V8's.


 Pure unadulterated blasphemy.#-o](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The next generation Corvette, coming soon, will have a high reving small displacement European sports car type engine similar to Jaguar, Porsche and Lamborghini. Other changes are in the works including no more monster V8's.
> 
> I haven't been happy since they fuel injected the SOB's. That to me was like sticking fuel injection into a Harley.
> 
> Another American icon bites the dust soon.](*,)


That Harley comment should read "would be like sticking fuel injection into a Harley". I ran out of change time because it's Friday night "Happy Hour".:grin:


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

saving the world one corvette at a time


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my brothers is in the Corvette club. I'll have to get his thoughts to that.
We're going on a Rally tomorrow.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It will be interesting to find out what they think. GM plans a whole interior make over that actually sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Imagine that, us good old Americans destroying something else, we are going to be and have become our own worst enemies.](*,)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

The vette as I know it has been dead for years. 

And my Harley is NOT fuel injected








.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> The vette as I know it has been dead for years.
> 
> And my Harley is NOT fuel injected
> 
> ...



I know, Brian. I meant to write it would be tantamount to fuel injecting a Harley. I tried to correct that in the second post because I ran out of correction time on my opening post.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> The vette as I know it has been dead for years.
> 
> And my Harley is NOT fuel injected
> 
> ...


 Ahhh. My favorite ticket. Loud pipes.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> The vette as I know it has been dead for years.
> 
> And my Harley is NOT fuel injected
> 
> ...


Nice chrome job there and also are those vance & hines?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Ahhh. My favorite ticket. Loud pipes.


Mean Cop!:twisted:\\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The current Vetts are more tank then sports car.
If I can't own a 63 split window I don't want one.
It's the same with the Nissan Z cars. The 240Z was a sports car
The 260 280 etc morphed into ????


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I talked with my brother today and he is going to send me some info on it. He said it will happen with the 2013 model.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The current Vetts are more tank then sports car.
> If I can't own a 63 split window I don't want one.
> It's the same with the Nissan Z cars. The 240Z was a sports car
> The 260 280 etc morphed into ????


They are considering bringing back the split window in the 2013 model.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> They are considering bringing back the split window in the 2013 model.


Unfortunately Vette's are WAY out of my price range now


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I live about a 40 minute drive from the museum, I really ought to go sometime. My favorite was the '58. Just something about it.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I live about a 40 minute drive from the museum, I really ought to go sometime. My favorite was the '58. Just something about it.
> 
> DFrost


Yeah, I understand what Thomas is saying but I love TANKS! I think the recent Corvettes models are fricking gorgeous!:-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Loud pipes save lives!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

and pisses me off at 6am when the neighbor leaves for work .


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Loud pipes save lives!!!!!!!!


YES they do! My son has 2 Ducatis....maybe if he had been riding a nice LOUD Harley, the stupid woman that hit him & broke his femur in 2 places would have heard him, since she was too stupid to see him right in front of her !!!

The '58 corvett is my favorite year, also.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anne Jones said:


> YES they do! My son has 2 Ducatis....maybe if he had been riding a nice LOUD Harley, the stupid woman that hit him & broke his femur in 2 places would have heard him, since she was too stupid to see him right in front of her !!!


the real question is how long was he in front of her? and was he riding smartly? which you dont know, unless you were riding with him... 

I see plenty of guys doing very unsafe things on Ducati's in traffic...

RIDE SMART!!!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Loud pipes save lives!!!!!!!!


 Well...in Florida they startle the old folks so bad that they drive into oncoming traffic, pedestrians, the river, store fronts etc etc etc... Besides, it keeps me from enjoying my Ozzy or Quiet Riot tunes. Rude I tell ya...Rude. Primarily though, it keeps the rider from hearing my siren as I'm about to use them for traction going to a call where normal quiet folks might need the police in a hurry.

And yes...the morning loud pipe commuters used to wake the children, who in turn woke me up. 

" Sign here please. Press hard, 5 copies. You have a better day now, ya hear". "Oh, you can't hear? Imagine that!"](*,)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I see plenty of guys doing very unsafe things on Ducati's in traffic...!


 Yea, Riding Ducatis.:razz:


Listen....people still hit police cars wailing a siren, flashing lights, and driving brilliantly marked vehicles. What makes you think the lady in the cage would have not hit your son had he been sporting loud pipes?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I love Corvettes and hate to hear what they are doing to them . Like the Ducatis I've seen some incredibly stupid shit done in Vettes . They must rent them or something around here because I've seen drivers punch it in Vettes while weaving thru traffic and it suddenly looks like something out of a rodeo with them trying to gain back control and keep it on the road .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I see plenty of guys doing very unsafe things on Ducati's in traffic...


I used to race a go-kart that had a Ducati motor, it was fast. But that's another story.

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes they are Vance and Hines and they ALL hear me coming LOL. Ticket for to much noise? Not the guy that trains their dogs 8)


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> the real question is how long was he in front of her? and was he riding smartly? which you dont know, unless you were riding with him...
> 
> I see plenty of guys doing very unsafe things on Ducati's in traffic...
> 
> RIDE SMART!!!!!



Joby he is an excellent rider & a defensive rider. He does do track riding, but is VERY CAREFUL out on the road. He was riding at 35mph with a friend on the back that was her first time on a bike, so he was being very careful. The woman was stopped waiting to turn & then crossed the road to turn into a driveway 15 ft right in front of him...he tried to swerve to not be hit & instead of the front of the bike she hit his leg with the front of her pathfinder. There were winesses that were following him, strangers in cars, that documented the speed that he was driving & her crossing over the middle line to hit him. So his riding skills or lack thereof had NOTHING to do with the accident.

BTW....do you really think that everyone that rides like jackasses on the highway etc are on Ducatis....they arn't. The average guy riding around doesn't ride Ducatis. I RARELY see anyone on Ducatis.

Here is a linc to one of his businesses:

http://www.ziptripracing.com/crm.asp?action=contactus


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Just so you have all the info Joby ...my son has 2 bikes: Monster 1100 & a Superbike 1098. 

Yep, high performance bikes. And yep, as a mom, I'm not thrilled that he has a passion for riding. But I understand it. I did it in my 'youth' & have ridden horses x-country over high unforgiving jumps most of my life. So I also understand the adrenalin rush from doing 'dangerous' things. 

BUT..........

Not EVERYONE that rides a Ducati is crazy riding in traffic like it's a rodeo or slolom. When you have a high performance racing machine & you belong to a motorcycle track club you can get the need for speed out there & don't have to be an ass on the road in traffic.

There are plenty of drivers out there in cars, not even sport cars...speeding & winding in & out of traffice & cutting others on the road off & causing accidents etc. You don't have to be on a bike to do that!

and now back to the topic of CORVETTES

So the ASUMPTION, on your part, that he did ANYTHING to cause the accident he was in by poor riding is NOT the case at all!

and NOW back to the topic of CORVETTES


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

They been working on the C7 since 2007. Was suppose to debut this year, but I think Bob is right not coming to 2013 or something like that. Specs for the C7 was to include a 5.5 L Small block V8 with HP range of 440-455. 

When ever it debuts, I can't wait to see it on the American Le Mans Circuit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> They been working on the C7 since 2007. Was suppose to debut this year, but I think Bob is right not coming to 2013 or something like that. Specs for the C7 was to include a 5.5 L Small block V8 with HP range of 440-455.
> 
> When ever it debuts, I can't wait to see it on the American Le Mans Circuit.


And high revving bugger, perhaps 10,000/rpm,s


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Anne Jones said:


> Just so you have all the info Joby ...my son has 2 bikes: Monster 1100 & a Superbike 1098.
> 
> Yep, high performance bikes. And yep, as a mom, I'm not thrilled that he has a passion for riding. But I understand it. I did it in my 'youth' & have ridden horses x-country over high unforgiving jumps most of my life. So I also understand the adrenalin rush from doing 'dangerous' things.
> 
> ...


LOL...it was a question, not an assumption...
Hope he is ok, and the bike isn't trashed...

The fastest I ever drove in a car on the streets, it was in a Corvette, 142mph.. in 1986.... Glad I didn't die then...hit a bump and almost flipped it...I used to drive like an ass...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> LOL...it was a question, not an assumption...
> Hope he is ok, and the bike isn't trashed...
> 
> The fastest I ever drove in a car on the streets, it was in a Corvette, 142mph.. in 1986.... Glad I didn't die then...hit a bump and almost flipped it...I used to drive like an ass...


I did 147MPH in my '69 GTX 440 magnum down the Santa Ana Frwy loaded one night at 2AM. That was pre radial tire days as far as I know. If it wasn't pre radials I, at least, know I didn't I didn't have them. The centrifugal force of regular street tires only left a couple of treads still in contact with the pavement at that speed. 

I tried to negotiate just a slight curve in the road and almost ate my lunch. 

Crazy shit you do when you are young.

I loved that car!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

When I was in my 20s ...hubby & I had a sumbeam tiger! Had LOTS of fun with that one. ;-)

We also owned a couple of stock cars. 

Sorry, Joby..just a knee-jerk reaction. So many people seem to think that he was the one doing something stupid on the bike ...when he wasn't. Not to say that he hasn't ever done so, as we all do stupid stuff at one time or another....but he has ALWAYS been pretty smart about that stuff....maybe even more so now.

It has taken him a year to be about 80 % recovered. Hopefully her will be 100% & pain free at some point.

He bought the bike back from the insurance when they totaled it & he & his buddy rebuilt it. That is the Monster bike.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As per my brother who is in the Corvette club.
Sounds like there will still be options on the engines.


http://autos.yahoo.com/news/next-corvette-will-be-powered-by-small--high-revving-turbo-v-8.html


----------

